# Weekly Competition 2016-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R F' U2 R U' F2 U F U
*2. *F U2 F R' F R F' R
*3. *F' R2 F U F' R2 U2
*4. *U' F' R' U' F R2 F U'
*5. *U' R' U' R F2 R2 U2

*3x3x3
1. *L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 B2 L B2 U' B' U F R' U B L'
*2. *L2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L B' U B' L' F2 L' F U R
*3. *U2 F2 D' R2 F2 D U' B2 L2 B2 L D2 U L2 B' D2 F' D' F' D U
*4. *B' L2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' R U2 L' D L' B2 R' F L F2
*5. *L B' D2 R2 F2 U2 D' B' L' U R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2

*4x4x4
1. *L' Uw Rw' R U' Fw L2 R U' Fw' Rw D2 Rw R2 U2 F2 Uw' B' F L2 D Uw' U B' R D2 R' Uw' U L' Uw' L' Fw' F D L' R B' Rw Fw'
*2. *L D2 B Fw L2 Fw2 Uw2 F' L2 Rw Uw2 B' Rw Uw' R B L D2 F2 U B Uw' L' Rw D B L Fw L' D' B2 Uw' F2 R2 B2 D2 L' R F2 D2
*3. *B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw' R U Fw' L' Rw F' U' F D R Uw' L2 D Fw F2 L' D Uw' F2 Uw R B Fw U Fw2 F D' Rw' Uw L' Rw R' F' Uw'
*4. *D' U Fw F' R F' D2 U2 R' B F' Rw B Uw2 B F R F2 Rw F' U L' Rw Uw F2 L' B' Rw2 D' Uw U R' Uw' B2 D2 Fw2 F D2 F L2
*5. *Fw2 D' Rw2 B' Fw' R' D2 Rw2 U' L' D2 Uw' U' Fw R2 U' L2 Rw U' R U' B U2 Fw' Rw' U2 L2 F2 D B Rw2 R B' F2 U B2 L2 Uw2 B F

*5x5x5
1. *U' L2 Rw2 R' F Lw R Bw F2 Dw F' Dw Lw2 B Rw2 D' Uw' Bw Uw U2 B2 Bw2 Rw' Fw' U' Rw Bw2 D2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Bw Lw2 Fw' Uw R2 D' B Fw' F' Dw Uw' Rw' Uw2 L Lw' R2 Bw D Bw' L' Rw' R' Uw Fw Lw2 D Fw U Bw
*2. *F Lw Bw2 R2 Fw' L R2 U2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Fw Lw2 R2 U2 Fw2 F' L Rw D' U2 Bw2 Fw2 F Lw D U2 B2 Lw' R2 D Lw2 Uw L2 Rw Dw Fw' Lw' Uw' F' Dw' F' Dw' Lw2 D U Lw' Bw2 Rw' R2 U B2 L R' U Lw2 U' B' Fw2 L
*3. *Lw2 Dw B' Lw' Rw' Fw' L Bw F' Uw' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 R F2 Dw2 F2 D L2 R2 Uw Fw2 Rw' R Fw2 R Uw2 B2 Bw D' B2 Bw L Lw R Fw' F' D Lw' Bw' F' Uw' Lw2 D2 B2 Dw' Lw' Bw R' B Rw2 Uw U2 F R' B' D' Lw2 Rw2 D'
*4. *Dw Bw' Rw' F' Rw' B2 Fw' L2 Lw Rw' F R Dw L' Lw2 R B Bw D Uw2 B' R2 B F2 D Lw2 Rw Uw' B2 Bw Fw2 R' F2 D2 Dw Lw' Fw Uw' Lw Rw' Fw Rw Fw' U' Bw D2 Fw F U2 Fw2 F L2 U' L' Lw2 B' Uw2 Fw F L2
*5. *Uw R' B2 F2 L Lw2 R2 D Fw R Uw' B2 Rw F2 Dw2 Uw' B Bw Fw' F' Dw2 B Bw Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F' U2 Bw2 Lw2 R' B Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 L Dw' Fw Uw' B L' Lw' F2 Lw Bw' Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' U' Rw Dw Uw U2 R2 F D2

*6x6x6
1. *F' R2 F2 2D 3U' 2U' B F 2L 2F2 2L 3F' 2F' R' 3U U2 2B2 2U2 2L' 2F D' 2F' 3R 2U 3R2 3U 2R 2D2 F2 D' 2U F2 D2 2B 3F' 2F2 R2 F' 2U2 3R' 3U2 2B2 3F' F2 2U2 R 2D' B L2 F2 2D2 3R2 2B' 2D' U2 2F D' 3R' F2 R' 3U' B L' 2D 2B2 2L' 3U2 2L' 2U2 2F2
*2. *2R2 R' U' B2 D' 3F2 F2 R 2F2 2U B' 2B 2L' 3F2 2L2 2D 2L 3U2 U 2L2 2F' L D2 3U U 2B 2D2 B2 3R D' 3R2 B 2R 3U' L 3R2 2R 2F2 U 2L 2B L 2L 3R' 2D' 3R' 3U' 2F 2U 3R2 2U2 B 2F' F2 2L' B' L' 2L' F2 2D' F2 2D2 3U' B2 3U 2U' U2 3F2 2F2 D2
*3. *2L2 2F' F 3U 2U2 2B' U2 L' D2 2D2 2U2 L2 F' 3U' 2L 2D2 3U' U 2L R 3U 2R' F' 2R' 3U' 2B 3U2 L2 2R' B L 2R' 2U' R' 2F U2 R' 2B 3U2 L 2L B 2L 2R 2F2 2D' 3U2 F 2L2 2B R' 2U2 3R2 2U 3F' 3U' F 2L' F2 2R2 2B U2 R' B2 3F 3U2 L D2 3U 2U2
*4. *2L2 2D2 B2 F2 L2 3F' 3R D 3F2 2L2 B R 2D U2 2R' 2D2 3U' U 2F' R' D2 2F2 2R2 2D 2L2 2B 3F 2F2 2D2 2L' 3R2 B2 3U2 U 2R2 2B 2L 2D' R2 2U' L2 2L D' B 2B L' R' F 3U' 2L 2D2 2F2 D' 3F 2U' F 2D2 3U2 2U2 U2 B2 U' 2F2 F L2 2R' 3U B2 3U L
*5. *3F 2L2 2F 2R 2B D2 U2 B2 2R 3F R U' B' 2D' L' 2L' 2D2 2F' 3R 2F 2U' B' 2D2 U' 2R 3U B' 3F 2F R2 3U' F' 2L 2F' L' 2B 3F 2L' 2B' 3F' 2F L2 2R 3U' 2U2 U2 3F2 F 2D2 2R' 3F 2F' 2L' 2R 2U2 U B F2 D 2B D B2 2B2 2L2 R F L2 2B2 F 2R2

*7x7x7
1. *B2 3R2 3F2 D 2D' 3U L2 D 3D' 2R B2 F2 2R' D2 2D2 2F' 3U 2F' L2 2U 2L' 3D2 2U' 3B2 3R B' 3U 2F2 2D2 3D2 B2 3B2 3F L' F' L' 2L2 R' 2D' 3D' B' L 3R 2F U2 R2 3F 2D' 3D U2 B2 2D' 3R2 3U 3L2 2F D2 L' 3F2 D' 2F' 3U2 3F2 3D' 2F' 3D2 3B' 3F' U2 2L 2B' 3B2 2L' 2R2 3F2 2D U' 3F' 2D' 3U2 2U' B' 3D2 3R' 2R 2D' 3U' 3R 2D' B' 3B' F 2L' 2U' F' U2 2B' 3F2 F' D2
*2. *3R R 3F 3D 3F' 3U' 2F' 3D' F' 2D B2 2D U 2R2 3U 2L' 3B2 F2 3R' 3D R 2F F D2 2D' 3D' U 2B' 3F2 2F2 3R 3F2 2L 3U2 2B2 3B 3U2 2B2 3U L' 2L2 2D' 3U2 U' R' D' 3D' U 3R U' L' 3B' 2F2 U2 L2 3D 3U2 3L' 3R' 2R2 R2 3B2 D' 2U2 3F2 L2 B2 3R' 2R R' 3B 3R2 2U2 2L F2 R' B 3R' R2 3F2 2F L2 2L 3R 2R 2B' 2D2 U' 3B D' 2D R 2U 3F 2F' F' U2 3B D' L
*3. *D' 3U' 2U' B 2R' 3U2 U2 2L' 3D2 3B' 2R2 2B 2F' 3L' 2D2 3L 3R' 2B2 2U2 3F2 2D' 2R2 3U B' F2 2R' F2 2U2 3R2 2F2 F' 3U2 L' 2F2 D 2U' 3F2 2U 3L 3U 3B2 2U2 2R' B 2D 2B F' 2L' 3U U 3R 2F2 3L' 2B' 2F' F2 2L2 D2 3D' R2 F' 3R 2D 2U2 2B' 3U 3F 2L2 D2 2F 2D' 2R2 2U' 3F 3D 3U' F' D2 2U' 2L2 3U L2 2U' B' 2B2 U2 2L D2 2D 3U 2U2 2R B2 3D2 2U' L' 2L' B' 2F 3U
*4. *2L2 2B' R 2D2 2B' 3F2 2F' 2R' B' 3B 3F L' 2R 2B2 3F2 D' 3D' 2F' L 3F' 3L' 2B2 D' 3F' L 3R2 2F' 2L2 D 3R' 2B2 L2 3D' 3R2 F2 3U L' 2F D' 3B2 D 2R' 2D2 L R 3D2 B' 2D B' 2B2 F2 3R' 2R2 3D' L R 2B2 3F 3U2 2R 3D' 2L 3F L2 3U' 2B' U' 2F2 D' 3L2 3U2 3F2 U' B' F' 2L 3L' 2D' 3R R 3D' 3U 2U 3R' R 3B2 L2 2D2 3U 2B' 2L' 3U 2B2 R2 2B D 2D' 3U' U' L2
*5. *2R F 2U2 3L' R' F' U' 3F' 3U2 L2 R2 2D 2U 3R2 3F D 3U2 2L B' U 2L' 2D2 3B2 3L 2R2 2B' U 2L2 3F2 3L R' 3U 2U2 3F F' 3D' 2U B' F D' 3U' L2 2L' 3L' 2D2 2B' 3F2 U' 2L 3L2 D' 3F2 3U L' 3B 2L2 3L2 2B2 3D2 2U' U L 2B' 3U 2L2 2D' 3L' F' L 3R 3U' U' 3B2 2D' 3D' 2U' L2 2U2 3R 3B' 3D F L 2L 2D 3B2 3F2 3D 2L2 3F' F 3U' 2L2 R 3B 3F 3D 3B 2D 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F U' F U' R' U F R' U2
*2. *F2 U' F' R' F' R U2 F' R
*3. *F' U R2 F' R' U' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U' R' F' L U2 B' U' F' B' R' B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 F R2 L2
*2. *R2 F U' B L F R' F2 U' B' L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 D B2 R2 F2
*3. *L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' D F' L D' F2 D L D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw Rw' R' B2 F2 U Rw' R U L' Rw2 U' L' B' Rw2 R2 B L2 B' Rw2 U' F' Rw' R' Uw' U' Rw' B2 Rw2 D Rw2 B Uw2 B' Fw D2 R B' Fw' U'
*2. *L2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 U' Fw F R Uw' B' F' R' F U Fw2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B' F' U Fw F Uw' Rw Fw F' U' L2 Rw2 B' Uw2 L Rw2 R2 B'
*3. *Fw2 R' F' R' F U Rw D Uw' U' F L Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw L Rw D' U L2 R Fw2 F L' U' Fw F U' F U2 L U R' Fw R2 Uw' U' F2 Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw R2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 Bw' Rw' D2 F' U2 Rw' Dw2 R' B2 Lw F L' R' Uw' F' L B2 Lw' B2 Dw Lw D2 Bw' F2 Lw2 R' Fw' F2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw U' Bw Lw' F2 R' B2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 B L D Rw2 U2 Rw' U L Fw R2 B2 Dw2 Uw'
*2. *L R2 B Fw2 Dw2 Uw U Fw' L2 Bw2 Lw Bw' Lw' R' Dw2 Rw R' F2 Uw L' Lw' B2 Bw' F' L2 Uw2 U' Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw' Bw' F' L' Lw2 B2 Bw F L2 Lw' F D Dw L2 Dw Uw2 B' L' Uw2 L Rw2 D' R U2 Lw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Uw Rw
*3. *D' F' L2 F' Lw R' D' U Lw D2 Uw' Fw' R' D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 B Dw2 L' R2 F Dw' U' Lw U' F' U Bw2 L' R F2 Dw Uw' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw' Uw F' R' Uw F2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R U B' Bw2 F Rw Bw Fw L Rw R F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *R' B 3U 2F2 R' D2 B2 3U B 3U' 2L' D 2B' 3F 3U2 2R2 3U' L D2 2U B2 L' 3R' 2D2 R' 2U2 R' U 3F L 2F2 U2 B' 2B2 3R2 D B2 2R 2B2 R' D 3U 2R R2 B' F D' 2B 3R2 2R 3F2 2R' D' 2D' 3U' 2U' R' 2B2 2R' B R 2U2 2L2 3R 2B2 3U B L2 2R F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *D' 3U' R 3D' R F 2R R' 2U' B' 3D' 2B 3R 2B2 3L' 2D' 3U' B 2F' 2L 2B 3F' 2F' 2U2 U L' 3R' 2R' R2 3F' R2 U 3B' L 2U2 3R2 D' 3F' F 3R' B' D2 3D' L' 2F' U' 2F2 3D2 3F2 2L2 B2 2B' 3U2 2U 3L' 3U' R2 2U' U 3B2 R2 2B' 2R2 B 3D L 2D' 2B2 2U' 2F2 3U 3B 3D2 2U 3B' 3R' 2D2 3B' L 2U 2R2 B 3B F 3U 3R2 3D' 2B' 3F' D 3D' 3U' 3L2 U2 L B2 3R 2R2 2D2 B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 F R2 B L' B' L2 U2 L'
*2. *F' R' D2 F' B2 D2 F2 U R L2 U' D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2
*3. *D F2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 D F' R2 B' D R F2 U2 L B U
*4. *F' R2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 L B2 D' B' U2 B' R D' B L'
*5. *R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R' U F' L2 F' R U2 F D'
*6. *F2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D' F R' B L2 D L R2 F R D'
*7. *L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 R B' U B' R2 B' F' U L' B' F
*8. *D2 B' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 U' B R D F' L B2 R2 D' B L
*9. *F' D2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 L B D' U2 L2 B L B' F' U2
*10. *U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U B' U2 R U L' U2 L D2 U2 B
*11. *R2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B' U F2 D' F R' U B2 L' R2
*12. *L2 B F2 L2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 F D L' R U L2 R B2 U F2
*13. *F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D F U' L' R2 D' R' U2 F R' B
*14. *B2 R2 B' L2 B' F' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 R' D F' L2 D' R' F U' F2 U2
*15. *L2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 L' F2 U L' B2 L2 F' L' D'
*16. *L2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F L2 R B' U2 L F U R2 B2 U'
*17. *L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B' R' U' F U' R2 B U' L F2
*18. *F U2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 R' F' R' D F2 L' U L' U
*19. *R B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 F D2 B2 L' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L'
*20. *L' F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L' F' L U R2 U' B U' L D'
*21. *D2 L' F B' L2 U' D2 B U D2 F2 D2 B2 R' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2
*22. *U2 L B2 R D2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F L' B' D L2 F' R2 D' F R2
*23. *R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U F L' B L' D' F L2 R U
*24. *R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U L' B F' L' D L D R F' U' B2
*25. *F' L2 B' D2 F L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B L' D2 U B2 F' L' B L' D2 R'
*26. *L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 R' B2 U' R' F R2 B2 F2 D' L'
*27. *L' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R B' U L F2 D' B U' R F' R2 U2
*28. *B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 B' U B2 D L U L2
*29. *B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 D R2 F' D' B' R' D2 U B L2
*30. *D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 D' L' F2 R B D F2 U' F' D U
*31. *B2 D2 L R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' D L2 B L' R2 B' F' R U2
*32. *L2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' D2 R B2 R' F' R U2 R D2 L D' U' R' D2
*33. *F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U R B' L' U' L2 F' D2 U' L2 B
*34. *F L2 D2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D R' F' R B L' D' B2 L D
*35. *R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L' D' B D2 U' L B2 F D2 U' R'
*36. *L2 R2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' B' U2 L B' L2 U L' F2 R2
*37. *D2 L' D2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 R' F2 U R' B' D' L2 B2 D' B U' R
*38. *D' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' R' F2 D U F2 R' B L' U' B'
*39. *D2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B U B' R U2 B' R2 B' F L' U
*40. *D2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R' U F' L B' D2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L' B R' F L U L D B D B2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 D2
*2. *F' L2 B L2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' F' L B D L D' R U L' U2 R2
*3. *D' B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B' L D L2 R' F D B R2 U
*4. *R2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L' R' D B F2 L R2 D2 F
*5. *D' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U R F L U' B' D' U B F2 D' U

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B' D2 B' U2 B' F' L2 F' D2 F' D2 L' U R F' U2 R D' R2 D' U2
*2. *B2 U2 L' B2 L D2 R F2 R B2 L2 D' R' F D' L B' R2 F D
*3. *F2 L U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 F2 L D2 U R B R U2 L' F' R' U2 R'
*4. *D2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F U2 L2 U L' B R' D B2 L2 B' L' U'
*5. *B2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B L2 R2 U2 F D F D U' L F L' U2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 L B2 D B2 L' F' B R' F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U
*2. *B' R' B' U2 D' F B' R2 U' D2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2
*3. *B L' U L U R' F' L' B' U F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U B2 L2
*4. *D R2 U B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L' R F2 D' L' D F' R'
*5. *R L' U' L B' D F2 R' U2 F U R2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R D2 F D' B F2 L D R' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 R U' R U' F2 R U'
*3. *B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' D2 B' U B' F L R2 B' U'
*4. *L2 R Fw2 L Rw Fw' F' U Rw2 B2 L' R B' Rw R' F2 Rw' B Uw' B' Fw L' F' Rw2 B2 Rw U2 Fw L Fw2 L' Rw' R2 D L2 R F' L' B' Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F2 R' U2 R U' R F R' U'
*3. *U R B U2 D' F2 R U2 B R U2 F U2 F' B' R2 B L2 D2 L2 B2
*4. *Fw2 U2 Rw2 R Uw' B2 D2 L F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw U' R' D F D' U2 R' Fw F' L R2 B2 R Uw2 B' L' B' U' L2 R' Uw' R' Uw' R2 D' U B D'
*5. *D L' Lw' R U2 Bw' L Fw2 F' Dw Lw2 D B' F' U' L2 R2 Dw L Rw Dw' Bw' Lw Rw2 D2 Dw R' Fw' R' D' Bw Lw2 Rw' D2 Bw2 D' Rw Bw' D Bw Uw2 R2 Fw' Lw Bw Rw2 Bw' L' R' Bw2 L2 Rw Dw Lw Bw L D2 Dw2 R Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / Uddd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U' R' L' U' B L l u'
*2. *R B R' L' B U' B R' r' b'
*3. *U' R' U' L B' R' B L r' b' u'
*4. *L U' R' B U' B L U l r' b
*5. *R' U' R' U' R' B' R l r' b u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (-3, 4)
*2. *(6, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 4) / (-3, 4) /
*3. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4)
*4. *(1, 3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 6)

*Skewb
1. *L' D' R' D' R' L' D L' U' D' U'
*2. *R D U L' U L R' L U' D' U'
*3. *R U R' L U' L' R D U' D' U'
*4. *D U' L' R L' R L' D' U' D' U'
*5. *R' D L U R U D' L' R' D' U'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 14, 2016)

*2x2*: 8.86, 11.61, (7.17,) (16.56,) 11.67 = *10.71* // PB average
*3x3*: (35.82,) (21.93,) 25.19, 30.03, 26.13 = *27.12* // some big mistakes in this lot but a PB single for the Weekly Comp
*4x4*: 1:49.06, 2:04.83, 1:56.78, (2:14.69,) (1:44.18) = *1:56.89* // few hardware problems, still a PB average for Weekly Comp
*5x5*: (4:38.54,) 3:54.43, 3:25.14, (3:16.98,) 3:58.44 = *3:46.00* // PB single for WC, also ties my all-time PB average
*6x6*: (9:09.77,) 7:38.32, 7:33.12, 8:33.06, (7:00.79) = *7:54.83* // lots of mistakes
*7x7*: 11:32.21, (10:13.83,) (12:09.23,) 11:58.32, 11:45.61 = *11:45.38* // PB single
*2-3-4 Relay*: ... *2:51.09* // can do better
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: ... *6:21.16* // PB despite 5x5 lockup
*3x3 OH*: (1:18.69,) 1:37.26, 1:43.32, (2:23.87,) 1:22.77 = *1:34.45* // OK for me
*3x3 MTS*: 3:35.48, 3:35.37, (DNF), 3:57.49, (3:22.69) = *3:31.18* // PB average
*3x3 FMC*: *48*
*Clock*: (51.74,) 32.71, 27.22, (21.36,) 35.92 = *31.95* // lots of mistakes



Spoiler



z2 // inspection
R D' F B U2 L' U B2 L F R' F' // X-cross
y2 R U' R' d R' U R // 2nd F2L pair
U2 y' R' U' R U R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd & 4th F2L pairs
F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // LL


----------



## mafergut (Jun 14, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.01, 4.85, (3.68), 5.51, (6.48) = *4.79* // Lol scrambles, had much more potential
*3x3x3:* 17.64, 18.62, (15.03), 17.88, (21.40) = *18.06* // Shoulda been better
*4x4x4:* 1:24.21, (1:23.87), 1:40.39, 1:38.88, (1:43.69) = *1:34.50* // Meh
*5x5x5:* 3:34.36, (4:10.33), 3:43.80, 3:26.95, (2:54.95) = *3:35.04* // PB Avg and Single. 1st sub-3, yay!
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.98, 41.13, (46.44), (37.90), 43.17 = *41.43*


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 14, 2016)

2x2: 3.04, (5.02), (2.66), 4.29, 2.99 = 3.44 // Easy scrambles
3x3: 16.722, (13.67), (16.97), 14.16, 16.72 = 15.86 // Pretty Good
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
OH:
BLD: 
2BLD:
FT:
FMC:
234 Relay:
2345 Relay:
Pyra:
Mega:
Skewb:
Square-1:


----------



## SuperZecton (Jun 14, 2016)

3x3x3: 27.05, (32.38), 25.82, (24.39), 30.41 = 27.91


----------



## Poketube6681 (Jun 14, 2016)

2x2: (6.384), 11.521, 11.584, 10.400, (12.144) = 11.168 // decent solves
3x3: (46.721), 39.968, 41.056, (37.360), 44.352 = 41.792 // not good average
Pyraminx: 28.320, (21.360), 25.392, 27.569, (28.368) = 27.094 // new pb single and avg
Skewb: (33.600), (17.936), 20.607, 20.032, 23.680 = 21.440 // I dropped the skewb on the first solve! Other than that, new pb!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 14, 2016)

@SuperZecton, you're supposed to include your Ao5, not just your 5 individual scores.


----------



## Sujisan (Jun 15, 2016)

2x2: (20.83), (11.76), 14.02, 16.11, 17.25
Avg: 15.793
First time really timing myself with the 2x2. 11.76 is therefore a personal best.

3x3: 35.09, 35.63, 38.49, (33.06), (42.24)
Avg: 36.403
Pretty average for me actually. I'm stuck in the mid 30s for the time being.

4x4: 3:23.21, (4:09.06), 3:01.02, (2:52.10), 3:49.28
Avg: 3:24.50
First time timing myself with the 4x4. 2:52.10 is therefore my best recorded time. Edge pairing seems to be my weak spot in solving.


----------



## SuperZecton (Jun 15, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> @SuperZecton, you're supposed to include your Ao5, not just your 5 individual scores.


ahah im sorry ill update it


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 15, 2016)

*2X2X2*: (5.57) (10.14) 5.87 9.93 10.08 = *8.63*
*3X3X3*: 23.07 20.44 (28.77) 21.11 (18.09) = *21.54 // Auch
4X4X4*: 1:42.01 1:35.43 1:33.27 (1:25.12) (1:54.80) = *1:36.90 // *Jay!


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2016)

5x5 blindfolded: 4:59.86[2:02.73], DNF(5:09.54)[2:31.25]
4x4 blindfolded: DNF(2:43.50)[58.14], 2:44.34[59.50], DNF(2:46.37)[1:04.92]


----------



## ottozing (Jun 16, 2016)

FMC: 26



Spoiler: Solution



D B L U' (EO)
F' R F2 R' (2x2x2)
L' B2 L' B' L2 D2 (F2L-1)
Switch
D B' D' B' D B2 D' B (3C)

Skeleton: D ^ B L U' F' R F2 R' L' B2 L' B' L2 D2 B' D B2 D' B D B D'

^ R B L B' R' B L' B'

Solution: D R B L B' R' B U' F' R F2 R' L' B2 L' B' L2 D2 B' D B2 D' B D B D'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 16, 2016)

222: 3.88, 5.85, (3.53), (7.95+), 5.62 = 5.12
333: 12.68, (14.60), 13.52, (11.86), 12.30 = 12.83 [yay!]
Pyraminx: (7.97), (10.31), 9.69, 9.73, 9.28 = 9.56
Skewb: (5.23), (18.95), 12.77, 8.72, 8.14 = 9.88


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jun 17, 2016)

*3x3: *41.59, (54.84), 41.37, (30.77), 44.53 = *42.62
Pyraminx: *(14.33), 28.83, 16.07, (30.73), 24.91 = *22.98*


----------



## Sitkhom (Jun 17, 2016)

2x2: (3.88) (7.16) 5.32 5.73 4.83=5.29
3x3: 15.51 15.61 (14.98) (18.58) 16.60=15.91
4x4: (1:22.34) 1:27.27 (1:28.83) 1:24.60 1:24.17 = 1.25.35 Better!
5x5: 2:39.56 (2:47.38) (2:34.84) 2:40.37 2:41.44 = 2:40.46
OH: 46.76 35.79 (47.85) 37.32 (32.44) =39.96
2-3-4: 1:57:91
2-3-4-5: 5:11.73
Pyraminx: 13.00 13.55 (16.41) 11.21 (10.01) = 12.59
Skweb: 15.60 16.73 21.69 (25.33+) (15.46) = 18.01


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 17, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 11.34, 12.23, (15.54), 10.25, (9.57) = *11.28
3x3x3*: 46.99+, 41.24, (DNF), (36.26), 37.92 = *42.05 *I did a few warm-up solves and was at a pb Ao5 of 32.34. The DNF was a 29.65 that I did the wrong PLL and noticed after I stopped the timer.
*4x4x4*: (2:12.04), 2:00.75, 1:59.51, 2:09.17, (1:55.57) = *2:03.15
3x3x3 OH*: 1:11.27, 1:17.95, (1:22.13), (1:05.88), 1:18.30 = *1:15.84* First one I did the wrong OLL first, but ended up with a PLL skip. 4th one is 0.03 seconds off my pb single.
*2-3-4 Relay*: 12.33, 38.99, 2:10.25 = *3:01.57
2-3-4-5 Relay*: 13.04, 52.78, 2:08.28, 5:35.79 = *8:49.91*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 18, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> @SuperZecton, you're supposed to include your Ao5, not just your 5 individual scores.



No, that's not so. Of course you may if you want to, but I recalculate all averages 
from the individual times. But the reverse, just giving the average is not ok. I *need* ))
the indivudual times.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 18, 2016)

2x2: (4.87) 10.64 6.48 6.81 (14.54) avg. 7.97
3x3: 21.85 19.77 21.92 (23.72) (17.19) avg. 21.19 (Should've warmed up before )
OH: 38.52 (49.82) 45.29 (35.08) 44.73 avg. 42.85
All of em are pretty bad for me, i guess its because its been a few days since i cubed


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 19, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> No, that's not so. Of course you may if you want to, but I recalculate all averages
> from the individual times. But the reverse, just giving the average is not ok. I *need* ))
> the indivudual times.



Ah I see. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 20, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.14, 6.99, (3.34), 5.90, (9.13)-> *5.68
3x3x3:* (18.00), 17.49, 16.97, (15.05), 16.02-> *16.83
4x4x4:* 1:17.45, (1:14.69), 1:22.03, 1:23.52, (1:28.39)-> *1:21.00
5x5x5:* (2:20.67), 2:41.59, (2:47.67), 2:42.38, 2:34.22-> *2:39.40
7x7x7:* (9:21.43), 8:44.69, 8:35.61, (8:16.06), 8:48.02-> *8:42.77
2x2x2BLD:* 1:09.62, 1:12.57, 1:00.24-> *1:00.24
3x3x3BLD:* 4:10.33, 4:42.41, 4:16.11-> *4:10.33
MBLD: 2/2, 12:05
3x3x3OH:* (29.29), 32.38, 33.80, (42.26), 35.12-> *33.77
3x3 MTS:* 2:15.36, (2:33.09), (1:29.21), 1:51.87, 1:30.51-> *1:52.58
234*-> *2:02.65
2345*-> *4:23.71
megaminx:* 2:44.65, 2:40.59, 2:50.21, (2:25.85), (2:55.28)-> 2:45.15
*sq-1:* (43.14), (49.25), 44.88, 47.78, 49.03-> *47.23
skewb:* (7.12), 8.06, 7.99, (15.45), 9.81-> *8.62

FMC:* 35 moves
Solution: U2 R' D B' U F2 U' B U F D' B' D2 L D' B' L D2 L D' B D' L D' L' B' D F D' B D F2 D2 F D'

U2 R' D * U F' //2x2x2
D' B' D2 L D' B' //pseudo 2x2x3
L D2 L D' B //f2l-1
D' L D' L' ** D F' D2 F D' //orient edges

insertions: * B' U F2 U' B U F2 U' (3 moves cancelation)
** B' D F D' B D F' D' (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 21, 2016)

Results week 24: congrats to CyanSandwich, Torch and YouCubing

*2x2x2*(34)

 1.50 cmart592
 1.82 WACWCA
 2.55 cuberkid10
 2.71 G2013
 3.03 pantu2000
 3.06 Jbacboy
 3.17 FastCubeMaster
 3.27 TcubesAK
 3.44 TheRubiksCombo
 3.44 Torch
 3.60 ichcubegern
 3.92 CyanSandwich
 3.95 Tx789
 4.16 YouCubing
 4.65 OLLiver
 4.79 mafergut
 5.12 Ordway Persyn
 5.29 Sitkhom
 5.68 Bogdan
 5.84 obelisk477
 6.39 Jaycee
 7.26 h2f
 7.98 Malkom
 8.63 MarcelP
 9.54 Bubbagrub
 10.71 Shaky Hands
 10.76 arbivara
 11.07 RyuKagamine
 11.17 Poketube6681
 11.27 One Wheel
 12.19 Jacck
 13.34 LipeCarneiro
 14.84 MatsBergsten
 15.79 Sujisan
*3x3x3 *(42)

 7.57 DanpHan
 9.68 Jbacboy
 10.38 cuberkid10
 11.05 WACWCA
 11.23 username...
 11.80 FastCubeMaster
 11.92 OLLiver
 12.02 pantu2000
 12.15 G2013
 12.16 Torch
 12.83 Ordway Persyn
 13.25 Raptor56
 13.67 giorgi
 14.12 TcubesAK
 14.22 ichcubegern
 14.24 obelisk477
 14.30 CyanSandwich
 14.55 Jaycee
 15.23 cmart592
 15.35 YouCubing
 15.64 Tx789
 15.87 TheRubiksCombo
 15.91 Sitkhom
 16.83 Bogdan
 18.05 mafergut
 18.40 LipeCarneiro
 20.55 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.18 Malkom
 21.54 MarcelP
 26.44 Bubbagrub
 26.76 h2f
 27.12 Shaky Hands
 27.76 SuperZecton
 32.42 arbivara
 36.17 Jacck
 36.40 Sujisan
 39.62 MatsBergsten
 40.60 RyuKagamine
 41.79 Poketube6681
 42.05 One Wheel
 42.50 GoldCubes29
 43.43 mikefield
*4x4x4*(23)

 39.15 cuberkid10
 42.37 Jbacboy
 42.77 G2013
 49.98 Torch
 1:00.24 OLLiver
 1:03.33 FastCubeMaster
 1:03.39 obelisk477
 1:04.38 YouCubing
 1:13.86 CyanSandwich
 1:19.94 TcubesAK
 1:21.00 Bogdan
 1:25.35 Sitkhom
 1:28.55 h2f
 1:34.49 mafergut
 1:36.90 MarcelP
 1:46.44 Bubbagrub
 1:56.89 Shaky Hands
 2:00.58 Jacck
 2:03.14 One Wheel
 2:05.00 RyuKagamine
 2:11.36 MatsBergsten
 3:24.50 Sujisan
 4:51.41 arbivara
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:24.18 cuberkid10
 1:28.98 Raptor56
 1:43.80 Torch
 1:53.46 YouCubing
 1:56.07 FastCubeMaster
 2:10.88 obelisk477
 2:14.41 CyanSandwich
 2:31.86 TcubesAK
 2:39.40 Bogdan
 2:40.46 Sitkhom
 3:12.32 h2f
 3:17.59 Jacck
 3:22.00 RyuKagamine
 3:35.04 mafergut
 3:46.00 Shaky Hands
 4:39.37 MatsBergsten
 8:14.75 arbivara
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:13.63 Torch
 4:02.34 YouCubing
 4:36.61 obelisk477
 4:43.60 CyanSandwich
 6:05.27 Jacck
 6:29.81 RyuKagamine
 6:40.36 h2f
 7:54.83 Shaky Hands
 8:57.78 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:35.75 Torch
 5:58.08 YouCubing
 7:03.71 CyanSandwich
 8:39.11 Jacck
 8:42.77 Bogdan
 9:07.61 RyuKagamine
11:45.38 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 17.61 DanpHan
 18.87 Jbacboy
 21.15 ichcubegern
 21.66 Torch
 21.87 OLLiver
 22.78 cuberkid10
 25.85 FastCubeMaster
 26.76 WACWCA
 27.12 YouCubing
 32.18 Tx789
 32.18 TcubesAK
 33.77 Bogdan
 36.56 h2f
 37.43 LipeCarneiro
 39.37 obelisk477
 39.96 Sitkhom
 41.43 mafergut
 42.85 Malkom
 46.12 CyanSandwich
 46.36 Jaycee
 50.01 Bubbagrub
 1:03.81 RyuKagamine
 1:09.12 arbivara
 1:11.54 Jacck
 1:15.84 One Wheel
 1:34.45 Shaky Hands
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:05.86 Torch
 1:48.83 Tx789
 2:22.05 YouCubing
 3:11.81 CyanSandwich
 3:49.61 Jacck
 4:55.74 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 6.24 WACWCA
 22.58 CyanSandwich
 24.46 Torch
 31.02 h2f
 33.84 Jbacboy
 36.00 Jaycee
 48.25 MatsBergsten
 1:00.24 Bogdan
 1:16.34 YouCubing
 1:28.96 Jacck
 1:52.78 TcubesAK
 3:53.51 RyuKagamine
 DNF FastCubeMaster
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 51.14 CyanSandwich
 1:26.97 MatsBergsten
 1:28.99 Torch
 1:38.05 Deri Nata Wijaya
 2:16.61 obelisk477
 4:04.12 Jacck
 4:10.33 Bogdan
 4:30.52 FastCubeMaster
 DNF YouCubing
 DNF h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 2:44.34 Roman
 5:32.11 MatsBergsten
 7:27.67 Torch
10:13.19 Jacck
24:15.14 y235
 DNF h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 4:59.86 Roman
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

20/25 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
7/8 (40:39)  MatsBergsten
6/9 (48:14)  Jacck
2/2 (12:05)  Bogdan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 47.82 Torch
 1:29.99 YouCubing
 1:43.16 TcubesAK
 1:52.58 Bogdan
 2:29.05 Jacck
 3:35.19 obelisk477
 3:42.78 Shaky Hands
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 57.59 cuberkid10
 1:12.15 Torch
 1:20.70 FastCubeMaster
 1:35.88 YouCubing
 1:35.98 CyanSandwich
 1:46.21 obelisk477
 1:57.91 Sitkhom
 2:00.99 h2f
 2:02.65 Bogdan
 2:51.09 Shaky Hands
 2:55.44 RyuKagamine
 3:01.57 One Wheel
 3:29.63 MatsBergsten
 3:40.53 Jacck
 DNF TcubesAK
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:51.95 Torch
 3:41.95 obelisk477
 3:52.68 TcubesAK
 4:01.47 YouCubing
 4:06.88 CyanSandwich
 4:07.00 FastCubeMaster
 4:23.71 Bogdan
 5:11.73 Sitkhom
 5:45.30 h2f
 6:06.40 Jacck
 6:21.16 Shaky Hands
 6:55.05 RyuKagamine
 7:15.06 MatsBergsten
 8:49.91 One Wheel
*Magic*(1)

 3.13 YouCubing
*Skewb*(16)

 3.51 Jbacboy
 5.56 TcubesAK
 5.97 Tx789
 6.25 ichcubegern
 7.49 Torch
 7.75 YouCubing
 8.62 Bogdan
 9.88 Ordway Persyn
 9.90 h2f
 10.11 FastCubeMaster
 10.19 CyanSandwich
 18.01 Sitkhom
 21.44 Poketube6681
 25.89 RyuKagamine
 30.02 Jacck
 30.20 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 12.30 YouCubing
 19.91 Torch
 23.86 Jacck
 31.95 Shaky Hands
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.55 TcubesAK
 5.41 pantu2000
 5.59 FastCubeMaster
 6.29 YouCubing
 6.82 Torch
 7.61 ichcubegern
 8.69 WACWCA
 9.57 Ordway Persyn
 11.09 CyanSandwich
 12.59 Sitkhom
 15.05 Jacck
 21.95 RyuKagamine
 23.27 GoldCubes29
 26.95 MatsBergsten
 27.09 Poketube6681
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:41.07 Torch
 1:51.99 YouCubing
 2:31.66 LipeCarneiro
 2:45.15 Bogdan
 2:45.66 CyanSandwich
 2:56.19 TcubesAK
 4:11.83 RyuKagamine
 4:19.35 Jacck
*Square-1*(11)

 11.21 Raptor56
 15.83 ichcubegern
 17.28 YouCubing
 27.04 CyanSandwich
 28.41 Torch
 33.30 Jbacboy
 40.82 FastCubeMaster
 40.83 LipeCarneiro
 47.23 Bogdan
 1:30.74 Jacck
 DNF TcubesAK
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

24 TheDubDubJr
26 ottozing
28 okayama
32 Jacck
32 CyanSandwich
35 Bogdan
41 TcubesAK
41 Jaycee
43 h2f
46 RyuKagamine
48 Shaky Hands
50 YouCubing

*Contest results*

320 CyanSandwich
312 Torch
267 YouCubing
224 Jacck
209 TcubesAK
205 FastCubeMaster
199 Bogdan
169 Jbacboy
168 cuberkid10
160 obelisk477
153 h2f
127 MatsBergsten
127 WACWCA
125 ichcubegern
121 Sitkhom
115 RyuKagamine
110 OLLiver
101 Shaky Hands
95 G2013
94 Tx789
86 pantu2000
82 Jaycee
79 mafergut
75 Ordway Persyn
75 DanpHan
70 Raptor56
63 cmart592
60 LipeCarneiro
52 TheRubiksCombo
50 Bubbagrub
45 Malkom
43 MarcelP
41 arbivara
41 username...
38 One Wheel
33 giorgi
31 Deri Nata Wijaya
26 Roman
23 Poketube6681
22 TheDubDubJr
21 ottozing
20 okayama
19 Sujisan
13 SuperZecton
10 GoldCubes29
10 y235
4 mikefield


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 21, 2016)

Yay, my first 1st


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 22, 2016)

Only 6th?! I need to do more events


----------

